# [solved] pb with shorewall

## manouchk

I'm configuring my firewall, I choosed to use shorewall. After doing a reasonnably simple configuration to shorewall, I run

 # /etc/init.d/shorewall start

 * Starting firewall ...

   ERROR: Traffic Shaping requires mangle support in your kernel and iptables

/etc/init.d/shorewall: line 14: 25814 Complété                /sbin/shorewall start >/dev  [ !! ]

How do I had mangle support to kernel and iptables?Last edited by manouchk on Wed Jun 14, 2006 12:05 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## manouchk

I've seen now same problem here :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-308153-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.html

but

my kernel is linux-2.6.16-suspend2-r4

and cat .config|grep MANGLE doesn't find anything?

so what should I do??

----------

## manouchk

well, I found that mangle should be in IP: Netfilter Configuration.

in my Kernel v2.6.16-suspend2-r4 I found netfilter there :

```

Networking  --->

      Networking options  ---> 

            [*] Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)  --->

                  IP: Netfilter Configuration  --->

```

and in IP: Netfilter Configuration I found :

```

<*> Connection tracking (required for masq/NAT)            

[*]   Connection tracking flow accounting                                           

[ ]   Connection mark tracking support                                              

[ ]   Connection tracking events (EXPERIMENTAL)                                      

<*>   SCTP protocol connection tracking support (EXPERIMENTAL)                       

<*>   FTP protocol support                                                           

<*>   IRC protocol support                                                           

< >   NetBIOS name service protocol support (EXPERIMENTAL)                           

<*>   TFTP protocol support                                                          

< >   Amanda backup protocol support                                                 

<*>   PPTP protocol support                                                          

< > IP Userspace queueing via NETLINK (OBSOLETE)  

```

I don't find mangle stuff. Where is that?? Maybe I could install a simpler firewall?

----------

## himpierre

```

Symbol: IP_NF_MANGLE [=n]                                                                                               

            Prompt: Packet mangling                                                                                                 

                Defined at net/ipv4/netfilter/Kconfig:498                                                                             

                Depends on: NET && INET && NETFILTER && IP_NF_IPTABLES                                                                       

Location:                                                                                                             

      -> Networking                                                                                                       

         -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                  

          -> Networking options                                                                                           

            -> Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains) (NETFILTER [=y])                                              

               -> IP: Netfilter Configuration                                                                              

                -> IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) (IP_NF_IPTABLES [=m])                              
```

----------

## manouchk

ok  I found that I need to activate 

```

<M> Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables)

```

then the iptable stuff is not hidden anymore!! Well should be maybe in the shorewall wiki!!

Thank you himpierre

I'm trying now!

----------

## manouchk

Well, there is no mangle problem but now another one :

# /etc/init.d/shorewall start

 * Starting firewall ...

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

   ERROR: Command "/sbin/iptables -P INPUT DROP" Failed

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iy I do :

# more .config|grep TABLE

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

Did I forgot to include something in the kernel?

----------

## manouchk

OK, now I added all the iptable stuff and shorewall start well!

----------

